# Songs alike Rachmaninoff Elegie?



## sioeri (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi, Im trying to find songs that sound like Sergei Rachmaninoff Elegie in E-Flat Minor, Op.3, No. 1. 
Its a song that I really enjoy and would love to hear more melancholic pieces like it.
Thanks.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Do you actually mean "song", i.e.something sung, or are you looking for similar piano music?


----------



## sioeri (Dec 4, 2021)

Sorry, I meant similar piano music, I didnt thought it would be miss understanded.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

No problem. I needed to ask because, although I know that online the word "song" can be used as a general word simply meaning "a piece of music", its true meaning is "a piece of sung music" and that's how it would be generally understood on here.

To answer your original question: Rachmaninov himself wrote numerous other pieces with a similar atmosphere. Try for example the Barcarolle in G minor, op.10 no.3, or the Prelude in G sharp minor. You might also like some of Chopin's Nocturnes, starting with the very first one in B flat minor, op.9 no.1.


----------



## sioeri (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks a lot for this songs, I enjoyed them both, specially Prelude in G sharp Minor. There is still tho something about Elegie that brings me back to listening to it every day haha, I really enjoy the note progression he does.
The Chopin´s nocturnes had already been recommended to me before, but honestly I dont think they even compare to Rachmaninoff pieces named, I dont find them so appealing.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

You're welcome. Keep listening and expanding your horizons.


----------

